# Browning A Bolt 270 WSM walnut stock



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.utahgunexchange.com/ads/browning-a-bolt-walnut-in-270-wsm/


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sold


----------

